# Tapatalk Update



## HMF (Nov 22, 2017)

I just contacted them. They plan to issue a plugin about 1 month AFTER the final release version of XF2.
That will probably occur in a month or so.

This forum can be accessed just fine on mobile devices.
The new version of XF does this better than the old one, in fact.
I frequently access H-M from my Galaxy Note 4, with no problem.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 22, 2017)

I can do everything here from my phone just as well as from my computer at home. It works better through my phone's browser than it used to in tapatalk.


----------



## dlane (Nov 22, 2017)

tapatalk again,  , hope they know how to use it here.


----------



## tweinke (Nov 23, 2017)

I have had no issues with any of my android devices since the forum update. In my opinion Tapatalk is not missed by me.


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 23, 2017)

LOL okay.   I shall suffer for the time being.  I get that some folks have a dis-taste for Tapatalk.   For whatever reason, for me it's night and day EASIER to browse forums using Tapatalk.   No logging in, super clean uncluttered interface, minimal ads blasting the screen and I can post photos way easier - as in instantly without the resize BS  although yes, I need to remember to toggle the settings to prevent the red X's everyone hates (me included) posting pics.   
On my shop PC the forum is no problem except the fact most of the time I'm not down here.   I do like the new attach files button.  Too bad all my photos are on my phone!!    Anyway, Thanks for the update Nels I will hang on until the new plugin.


----------



## HMF (Dec 1, 2017)

Tapatalk said yesterday that they will have a beta for XF2 next week.


----------



## HMF (Dec 21, 2017)

The tapatalk update for XF2 is installed, and should be working, Let us know of any issues.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 21, 2017)

Nelson, I just tried it and it seems to be working great.

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 21, 2017)

zmotorsports said:


> Nelson, I just tried it and it seems to be working great.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mike



Nelson is no longer with us or handling updates, Mike. Hobby Mac is the account used by our new web tech.  Glad to hear that it is working, though, thanks for posting!


----------



## dlane (Dec 21, 2017)

Are pictures going to work using tapatalk here the same as other sites ,so there's no confusion how to post pics ?.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 21, 2017)

Not sure. Maybe somebody could try posting a sample photo here in this thread using Tapatalk and we'll see what happens.


----------



## dlane (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't use tapatalk or I would try it,


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 21, 2017)

derwood144 said:


> You can have it cheap, good and fast, pick any 2 of the above





terrywerm said:


> Nelson is no longer with us or handling updates, Mike. Hobby Mac is the account used by our new web tech.  Glad to hear that it is working, though, thanks for posting!



Thanks Terry.  Sorry I guess I didn't realize that.

Mike


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 21, 2017)

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks Terry.  Sorry I guess I didn't realize that.
> 
> Mike


No problem, no apology necessary Mike. Take a look at the home page for the announcement about it.


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 21, 2017)

So, here's a picture test. It says 0 bytes though, so I expect it won't work.


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 21, 2017)

Well, I can see it on my computer's browser, so I guess it works. I just hit the attach image button in tapatalk like I would on any forum.


----------



## RandyM (Dec 21, 2017)

ttabbal said:


> So, here's a picture test. It says 0 bytes though, so I expect it won't work.
> View attachment 250475



I can see it just fine.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 21, 2017)

Me too. Thanks for taking the time to post that photo!


----------

